# Trout done spawning in big Sabine, reds are plentiful



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

Over the past few months I have pulled a few gators (25-32") out of big Sabine and a more than a few slot reds... in the past two weeks though I have noticed that all I'm catching trout wise are some smaller males (12-20"). The reds are still out there though, lately they have been staying in deeper water, I'm assuming because of the brown water from all of the rain has pushed then down. I can only get them up top in the evening, but not in the morning. Where are the gators? Eat bay? SR sound? Just give me a general area and I'll find 'em. Also, I've found that a rattle trap in the deeper water has been doing more than its part on the reds. Super spooks have got me super skunked :tongue_smilie: and C17mr have been bringing in the trout. Previously I was using live bait, but recently I have decided to go to artificial and see how I do. It's not as productive, but it's definitely more rewarding What are your opinions? How and what have you been fishing? And once again, WHERE ARE THE GATORS!?:001_huh:


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have noticed the same effect in the sound wade fishing... a lot of smaller trout and very very picky! Seems also like the bite window is getting shorter and shorter... I think all this rain has moved them out a little further... but with all the nice weather it should be good today and tomorrow. Also the evening seems to produce a lot more... I also have noticed the redfish have almost dissapeared in the past three weeks but probably holding on structure and docks till the water temps steady a bit...good luck out there


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

"redfish have almost dissapeared in the past three weeks but probably holding on structure and docks till the water temps steady a bit"

Glad someone else has experienced this lately. Been a few weeks since I've landed a red. Plan on hitting some flats this evening and early tomorrow am


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yah I've just been netting medium pins and fishing them under corks... I think it will be good tonight...having seen water clarity but just have a feeling! Where u gonna go? Think I might head out to the sound down from my house if Yah wanna join


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Originally was thinking somewhere around GB; maybe down a little east of Santa Rosa Yacht. 

Had a buddy call a sec ago and ask for help this afternoon, so I'll be calling off tonight. Be cool to take you up on that offer (if it was towards me) the next trip around.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sounds good man...yah I usually am out the at the seashore fishing the deeper holes about 200 yards of shoreline...next time hit me up!


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

East Bay's got gators, Super Spooks, and Pin fish. Been catching them early and late in day, even on the less than fair condition days.


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

I went out this morning and got 4 reds, one 17.5", and the other the between 23-27". I also got 4 trout, one 24" and the other 3 were under 16". Plus 3 bonus black snapper  I went to live shrimp just to get my self esteem up lol, artificial are coming out later tonight though.


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

eastbayking said:


> East Bay's got gators, Super Spooks, and Pin fish. Been catching them early and late in day, even on the less than fair condition days.


I need someone to show me around east bay sometime. I spend most of my time fishing in the south and west of pcola area


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

SaltFish said:


> I went out this morning and got 4 reds, one 17.5", and the other the between 23-27". I also got 4 trout, one 24" and the other 3 were under 16". Plus 3 bonus black snapper  I went to live shrimp just to get my self esteem up lol, artificial are coming out later tonight though.



Might have to tell my buddy to eff off and fish tonight! haha Nice catch


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

SaltFish said:


> Over the past few months I have pulled a few gators (25-32") out of big Sabine and a more than a few slot reds... in the past two weeks though I have noticed that all I'm catching trout wise are some smaller males (12-20"). The reds are still out there though, lately they have been staying in deeper water, I'm assuming because of the brown water from all of the rain has pushed then down. I can only get them up top in the evening, but not in the morning. Where are the gators? Eat bay? SR sound? Just give me a general area and I'll find 'em. Also, I've found that a rattle trap in the deeper water has been doing more than its part on the reds. Super spooks have got me super skunked :tongue_smilie: and C17mr have been bringing in the trout. Previously I was using live bait, but recently I have decided to go to artificial and see how I do. It's not as productive, but it's definitely more rewarding What are your opinions? How and what have you been fishing? And once again, WHERE ARE THE GATORS!?:001_huh:


If you don't mind my asking, how much did your 32" fish weigh?


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> If you don't mind my asking, how much did your 32" fish weigh?


Didn't weigh it. I had just moved down here and was fishing a new spot my brother in law told me about and hooked a monster! I measured it and tossed it back. I rarely keep fish unless I'm fishing with a buddy, then I give them to who ever I'm fishing with. Sharing the love:thumbup:


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I've got to respect that; since all over 5 lbs. are females. Do you remember the month?


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

June, just after a full moon, I think it was and the 3rd or 4th day after, on low tide, on a live shrimp free lined with 10lb fluro, water was about 84°F at about 0730-0800


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info. That's a nice fish in your Avatar. What is that a redfish, striper......?


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

Red... My first red actually! Lol. It got me hooked


----------

